# Clomid, help please....



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Im on cd16 and on 1st cycle of 100mg clomid, iv only ever taken 50mg and my cosultant upped it to 100mg when i last see him 3 months ago and i finally plucked up the courage to start it. I suffered with really bad migraines on the 50mg, and they are worse now. The reason im posting is because of the ovary pain im having  started last night i had ewcm so bd, but after bd thats when the bad pains started if felt as though someone was twisting a knife in my left side, so i turned on my side to try and ease it then it started even worse in my right side so i could only lay on my back and it was like shooting pains through my abdomen going upwards. Today im achey in my hips, niggling pains in my ovaries and im bloated, my ovaries feel swollen. And i wanted to find out if this is normal for a higher dose of clomid, or if i should see a doctor? i am concerned about ohss.

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Honeypot,

Sorry I don't have any wise words but thought I would say hi as I am a day behind you on my first Clomid cycle 50mg and can relate to your post. 

I am apparently due to ovulate today and I have had similar niggling/shooting ovary pains after BDing this morning and AF type cramps and SO bloated. 
I am completely new to this ovulating malarkey so I have no idea if these are normal Ov symptoms or maybe Clomid symptoms or maybe a combination of the two? I'm sure it is perfectly normal but if you are worried I would call your clinic, do they have a nurse you could have a chat to maybe? 

Anyway good luck and fingers crossed! 
I'm around if you need a cycle buddy! Take care Emma xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

hi girls

i was on clomid along time... this is normal to experience pain when ovulating... i had severe pain, was in my right side and had me in tears.  see how long the pain last for, if any longer than a week, speak to your doctor as cysts are very common on this treatment. take some paracetamol and a hot water bottle to bed. All sounds normal to me though   good sign the ewcm  

good luck   xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hi hails is it normal to get an achey pain between clomid & about 4 days before you are due to ovulate? I'm on 50mg of clomid & metformin

I hope that your pregnancy all goes well

Charlotte


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Charlotte 

Yeah it's normal, clomid stimulates your ovaries and you will experience pain before and during and few days after. It's not a nice drug. Keep an eye for your ewcm. If your pain is constant for 7days or more talk to your gp and get checked over. I always got checked over and I had a cyst. you will get to know what feels right. 

Thank you for your kind words  I'm very blessed 
I believe acupuncture helped me. I was on it for 3 months and I got pregnant, that's after 3yrs of trying and 14 months on clomid  good luck


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for writting back, I feel less worried now, I have been thinking of acupuncture & habe hearer a few successs stories so if I don't get very far with the clomid I might try that x


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi girls
The pain has eased off a bit now, just a little achey, still have ewcm tho, and i feel like im getting a cold now   
Emma- i dont have a nurse or anyone to talk to, and im not being monitored on clomid so no idea whats happening. I am supposed to be on 1500mg metformin too, but they make me so sick. would be good to have a cycle buddy, fingers crossed for us   
Hails- congrats on your pregnancy    i tried accupuncture a couple of years ago. its so relaxing i only had a few sessions but i do believe it helps.
xx


----------



## EmmaD23 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey honeypot,

Just checking in to see how you are feeling, im 9dpo at the moment had the results of my 21 day bloods and it was 44.4 so I ovulated! 
When are you planning on testing? I usually just wait for AF but this is my first medicated cycle so may cave in before then! 
Have you been having any symptoms? 
Good Luck xxx


----------

